# esprimo mobile u9200 dose not has sound



## mfaridi (Jan 10, 2010)

my friend have this laptop

```
esprimo mobile u9200
```
I install on it FreeBSD 8 Release P1. and install Gnome on it and xfce with many packages . 
when I type 

```
cat /dev/sndstat
```
I see this 

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC262 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

So I put this line in 

```
/boot/loader.conf
```


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
and reset system . everything is good but I do not know why I do not have sound , Or I think sound is very low.


----------

